# CMT Industrio Router Table



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

I had started cutting for a new table when I recalled a comment from jerrymayfield about a table by Marc Sommerfeld that sounded like it had the features I was figuring on building into mine! They now have the "original" phenolic top and insert on sale at a price that makes it pretty attractive to buy rather than building my own. It's the previous model top and their specs on site are for the newest generation top. I can't see it anywhere in the flesh except at a show I can't attend. I wrote Sommerfeld Tools with my questions but was just told to buy their dvd (grrrrr)! Maybe I should forget it and just keep cutting.

Well, for one last try, anybody out here that uses one of the last model Industrio phenolic tables? If so, what do you think of it or what do you have to say about it? I have some specific questions if anyone's familiar with them.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

You could do most,if not all,yourself for less money. I like the way the fence operates so I borrowed the idea for a table I built. If you built it yourself not only will you save money,but you will probably learn in the process. Try it,and enjoy the experience.
Regards

Jerry


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Jerry, you're right - never should have let myself get sidetracked on that one - I also can't believe they would want me to pay to get product info - kind of P'dMO - the closeout price was good and with insert included, probably can't build it for less. Also judging by responses, doesn't look like too many folks here are using them - wonder what THAT means?
Well, back to building it - it's way more fun and rewarding that way anyhow!


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

Where would I get a sheet of phenolic to make a top like the CMT model. I want a phenolic top, but like the rockler plate.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Was wondering the same thing and did a little looking around.

This is a link to a list of companies that manufacture:
http://www.thomasnet.com/products/plastic-materials-phenolic-59764241-1.html

Woodcraft sells phenolic faced ply materials:
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=3958

Lee Valley carries UHMW and Phenolics but in limited sizes:
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=32045&cat=1,43455

also found a woodweb link about cutting phenolic but they're using CNC machines - might be worth looking at though, and could lead to something else - I'm out of time for looking around at the moment:
http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Cutting_Solid_Phenolic_with_CNC_Equipment.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gilbear

I know this is a old post but I just saw it, I have one of Marc Sommerfeld table tops (Industrio phenolic ) and they are great 
"You have some specific questions" I don't know if can help but I will sure try 

Bj


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks BJ, but I guess I'm over it now ... having more or less just gotten into routing when this was first posted, I thought it was a fairly novel idea that was'nt getting much discussion on here back then (see: http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/1918-some-thoughts-fence-control.html) ... sort of dreamed up my solution while stewing about how to get acurate repeatability while changing fence positions to take large cuts in graduated increments ... turns out that in my ignorance I'd merely recreated the wheel ... THIS post was probably just my venting about Mr. Sommerfield's greedy (at least in my perception) responses to my novice questions (I've gone back into therapy, and my counselor says that with just a couple more years of hard work, I'll get over it!). Well, gotta run, time for my medication.


----------



## OldAl (Mar 31, 2009)

*CMT Industrio router table instructions source?*

Many years ago I bought a CMT Router table kit ( The older model with a grey table, probably a predecessor to the new orange based ones) but never opened it. Last month I retired and thought that now was the time. In came in three boxes, the cabinet, the top and the fence.

Unfortunately there were only instructions for the cabinet and the fence, but no instructions for the top.

It was easy enough to build the cabinet and to mount the top, but I have no idea how to mount the router to the plastic plate or what all the screws that seem to fit around the mounting aea are for.

I can not find anything that has the address of the manufacturer to call and ask for instructions.

Can anyone please either tell me where to call or how to mount my router?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

It's a easy job,, in the install kit you should find some cone point set screws and also a line up plug,, turn the plate upside down put the line up plug in the router, then put the router on top of the drop in plate.

Take a pencil and draw around the base of the router now take the router off the plate and put in the cone set screws,with the sharp points sticking out then put the router back on top of the plate, take a hammer and tap the router, this will ,mark the spots to drill the mounting holes, remove the router and use a 1/8" bit a drill the holes out, then filp the plate over and drill the hole out to 3/16" hole and counter sink them, then put the router on top of the cabinet top and put the drop in plate on the router and put the screws in place...once you have the router and the plate in place you should have some small set screws to level out the plate and the ring..

Once you have it level back one of the set screws out a put a drop of glue on the set screw and put in back in place then do the other set screws the same way...same thing for the ring... use some blue stuff you down want to lock the set screws in place just a drop of blue stuff to keep them from turning free..

hope this helps..
here's the phone number for
Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood
1-888-229-9268 ask for Marc for more help if needed ..

=======




OldAl said:


> Many years ago I bought a CMT Router table kit ( The older model with a grey table, probably a predecessor to the new orange based ones) but never opened it. Last month I retired and thought that now was the time. In came in three boxes, the cabinet, the top and the fence.
> 
> Unfortunately there were only instructions for the cabinet and the fence, but no instructions for the top.
> 
> ...


----------

